# How much coolant (really)



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I know the knowledge base says the coolant capacity for a 1.8 (225) is 5.5 litres. I think the handbook also says 5.5 litres.

Today I totally drained and flushed the system, I got around 3.5 L out split equally between the rad. and the oil cooler/block.

I made up 5L of fresh 40% g12+ solution, but even after a spirited test drive the most I could put in was 4L, and that's with the level in the expansion tank above max.

So... how much have you guys put back in when you've done this?

Also cleaned the throttle body, and found a trace of oil in the big black rubber hose - air inlet hose I think. Anything to worry about?

Thanks for comments/sarcasm/BS etc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you run the engine up to temp with coolant expansion tank cap off, may be an air lock in heater etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Not exactly... I've done 18k with the old coolant and never had any temperature problems - only 3-4L came out and only 3-4 went back in. I ran it up to temp with as much DI water as I could fit in to keep the expansion tank above min, twice (turned out to be 5L or so), then re-filled with as much fresh solution as would fit, then ran it up again before a test drive - came back and topped up but the total in was no more than 4L.
Bit confused!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,If only 3-4 litres came out & 3-4 went back in, then wasn't fully drained, so should be O.K. now then.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Everything seems fine and the old coolant looked to be in good nick. No worries. But if leaving the car with the radiator drain valve open and the oil cooler feed hose dangling into a bucket until nothing more comes out doesn't drain it.... what the hell is going on? :?


----------

